# What was your first Mac system?



## dodge2461 (Jan 16, 2012)

The title says it all! My first system was a PowerBook 5300c. I miss those times when the Internet was not the main reason to get a computer. OS 8 was very sophisticated for its time. Anyway, what was your first Mac system, and do you still have it?


----------



## oldmanmac (Jan 16, 2012)

First one was a SE/30 running 6.08 with the handy carry bag ! Still have it tucked away in my storage locker.


----------



## SGilbert (Jan 17, 2012)

Went from IIc to Performa 475--thought it was the 'do all, end all'.  Oh how naive I was! (Still have both-why?-I do not know!))


----------



## sgould (Jan 17, 2012)

I got a Lisa for the office.  It was later sold as a MacXL.  

It was a lot better than all the Apricots and Sirius's that were used by others. And it came ready programmed with a spreadsheet, a word processor, a simple listing type database and a drawing package.  The writing involved the choice of either of the two fonts - with serif (Classic) or san serif (Modern).

It was upgraded to a Macintosh, which later had its internals upgraded to Mac Plus specification.

After that our office centralised the purchase of computers and we had to learn IBM. 

At home we bought a colour monitor 12 inch!! and a Mac LC. It replaced a Sinclair ZX81


----------

